# Suponete



## Moffleo

Hola a todos!
Me surgió una duda y quisiera consultarla con ustedes. Quisiera saber si existe la palabra "suponete" en español. Sería el verbo suponer en modo imperativo (en conjugación de la variación del Río de la Plata: vos suponé) + el pronombre personal átono "te". ¿Existe? ¿Es correcto usarla?
Muchas gracias a todos y saludos!


----------



## Talant

Hola Moffleo,

No soy especialista en rioplatense, pero si has conjugado con la variación de "vos" y luego usas el pronombre "te" puede haber un problema. No vale como reflexivo, pues cambia el pronombre, y no veo cómo puedes usar "te" en tanto Complemento Directo o similar dado que tanto "vos" como "te" funcionan de 2ª persona.

Yo diría, por lo tanto, que no existe esa palabra formada como dices.

Un saludo


----------



## aceituna

Pues yo creo sí debe existir, al igual que nuestra versión suponte...

Talant, ¿por qué dices que no se puede usar el pronombre "te" con "vos"? Si precisamente los dos son de segunda persona...

Yo me supongo, tú te supones / vos te suponés, ...

Y en imperativo: suponte / suponete...


----------



## Talant

Hola Aceituna:

Yo entiendo que no se puede usar porque ya se está usando uno. De la misma forma que no puedes usar "usted" y "tú" al hablar con la misma persona. Si usas vos, por qué también usar "te".

Como ya comento, no soy rioplatense, pero yo entiendo que la forma más normal debería ser "Vos os suponés" y no "vos te suponés"

Saludos


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

El vos de Argentina usa los adjetivos posesivos y el pronombre objetivo de segunda persona singular. El *ti*, sí se reemplaza por *vos.* 

_Vos y *tus* problemas me tienen cansado._

_Vos *te* vas a aburrir, mejor queda*te*._

_*Te* lo estoy diciendo a vos._


_Suponete_ es perfectamente posible.


----------



## mirx

La RAE dice que suponer es irreflexico, o sea que ni siquiera se puede decir.

*Me* supongo, simplemente supongo.

Con el voseo sería lo mismo. Supón, si aún así lo qusieras hacer, entonces sería suponete.


----------



## hosec

mirx said:


> La RAE dice que suponer es irreflexico, o sea que ni siquiera se puede decir.
> 
> *Me* supongo, simplemente supongo.
> 
> Con el voseo sería lo mismo. Supón, si aún así lo qusieras hacer, entonces sería suponete.


 



Pero tampoco aparece mover (por citar uno) como pronominal, y no por ello dejamos de ordenar "muéve*te*" / "move*te*".


Saludos.


----------



## Betildus

Es exactamente así como se dice en la zona del Rio de La Plata "suponete" Otro ejemplo como para que te des una idea sería "hacete". Y algunos irregulares se regularizan en la segunda persona "vos", así por ejemplo: vestite, soñalo, dormite.
Soy ríoplatense 

Talant quería aclararte que "os" corresponde a "vosotros" (segunda del plural), no a vos (segunda persona del singular), a ésta le corresponde te. Además en América no se usa el "vosotros", se usa "ustedes".

Revisa este hilo para conjugar el verbo *suponer.*



aceituna said:


> Pues yo creo sí debe existir, al igual que nuestra versión suponte...
> 
> Talant, ¿por qué dices que no se puede usar el pronombre "te" con "vos"? Si precisamente los dos son de segunda persona...
> 
> Yo me supongo, tú te supones / vos te suponés, ... *Yo supongo, tú supones*
> 
> Y en imperativo: suponte / suponete... *supón tú*


----------



## aceituna

De acuerdo, lo que yo puse era para el verbo suponerse... Pero vamos, es igual:

SUPONER: yo supongo, tú supones / vos suponés,...
SUPONERSE: yo me supongo, tú te supones / vos te suponés...

Y en imperativo:
SUPONER: Supón (tú) / suponé (vos)...
SUPONERSE: Suponte (tú) / suponete (vos)...


----------



## JABON

Hola a todos:

Suponete, ¿Existe? ¿Es correcto usarla?
Esta es la cuestión origiaria de este hilo.

En el habla popular o coloquial salvadoreña quien diga *suponte, *uf, sonaría afectado, falto de naturalidad.

*Suponte* podría usarse en casos de altos niveles sociales o jerárquicos.

*Suponga* usted, cuando además exista un trato de mucho respeto.

*Allá vos, suponete lo que querrás.*(Entendible por la mayoria de los salvadoreños)

Más allá de suponete, hay un mundo de palabras de la misma catadura:
Componete el cuello de la camisa,
Comete hasta el último arroz,
Venite tempranito,

Y así ad infinitum, ¿qué si existe o es correcto?, pues si, aquí existe, es correcto y perfectamente comprensible.
Saludos


----------



## Samurai Guarani

aceituna said:


> De acuerdo, lo que yo puse era para el verbo suponerse... Pero vamos, es igual:
> 
> SUPONER: yo supongo, tú supones / vos suponés,...
> SUPONERSE: yo me supongo, tú te supones / vos te suponés...
> 
> Y en imperativo:
> SUPONER: Supón (tú) / suponé (vos)...
> SUPONERSE: Suponte (tú) / suponete (vos)...


 
totalmente de acuerdo...


----------



## Betildus

aceituna said:


> De acuerdo, lo que yo puse era para el verbo suponerse... Pero vamos, es igual:
> 
> SUPONER: yo supongo, tú supones / vos suponés,... es creación propia. Lo correcto es vosotros suponéis/vosotros suponed
> SUPONERSE: yo me supongo, tú te supones / vos te suponés...idem al anterior (vosotros os suponéis/os suponíais)
> 
> 
> Y en imperativo:
> SUPONER: Supón (tú) / suponé (vos)...(creación propia). Es: suponed vosotros
> SUPONERSE: Suponte (tú) / suponete (vos)...suponete no existe. Los ejemplos no existen en imperativo.


 


JABON said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Suponete, ¿Existe? ¿Es correcto usarla?
> Esta es la cuestión origiaria de este hilo.
> 
> En el habla popular o coloquial salvadoreña quien diga *suponte, *uf, sonaría afectado, falto de naturalidad.
> 
> *Suponte* podría usarse en casos de altos niveles sociales o jerárquicos.
> 
> *Suponga* usted, cuando además exista un trato de mucho respeto.
> 
> *Allá vos, suponete lo que querrás.*(Entendible por la mayoria de los salvadoreños)
> 
> Más allá de suponete, hay un mundo de palabras de la misma catadura:
> Componete el cuello de la camisa,
> Comete hasta el último arroz,
> Venite tempranito,
> 
> Y así ad infinitum, ¿qué si existe o es correcto?, pues si, aquí existe, es correcto y perfectamente comprensible.
> Saludos


Existirá pero no es correcto.



Samurai Guarani said:


> totalmente de acuerdo...


----------



## aceituna

Betildus, ve a la página de la RAE y busca el verbo suponer. Pincha en el botoncito azul de "conjugar" que hay a la izquierda... verás como para la segunda persona del singular vienen dos versiones: una para "tú" y otra para "vos".

Yo que soy española diré tú supones, pero un argentino (por ejemplo) dirá vos suponés. Las dos son perfectamente válidas. Tú puedes elegir la que más te guste...

No me lo invento, de verdad.


----------



## JABON

Betildus said:


> Existirá pero no es correcto.


Estimada Betildus:
Correcto tiene dos acepciones, una es ser o estar sin defecto, la otra es educada, atenta y cortés.
Me faltó ubicar el lenguaje salvadoreño de estos casos en la segunda.
Si es correcto desde la perspectiva del español 2007 aprobado por la RAE, pues claro que no.
Como bien acotaba en el post anterior, esto se refiere al lenguaje coloquial y popular de El Salvador.


----------



## mjmuak

?Pero qué lenguaje popular ni qué leches?? Quizá no se use en un REGISTRO culto, pero tampoco se usa "mierda", y "mierda" lo usamos todos.

?Por qué es incorrecto, Betildus, me lo puedes explicar?? Si existe "suponé" (que hasta lo da el DRAE por bueno), ?por qué "suponete" está mal???? Entonces, ?"suponte" está mal también???????


----------



## Mariarayen

Creo que se saltearon mi comentario

En mi país es absolutamente CORRECTO suponés y suponete, Nadie habla de otra forma, no hay un lenguaje formal que use el tú. Ni el presidente, ni el decano de la facultad de letras utilizan supón o suponte.
Beltidus lamento desilusionarte, pero  el "vos suponés" no es invención propia de aceituna, como decís en el post, Nosotros lo usamos desde hace muchímo tiempo. Y no somos los únicos, en Uruguay, en Nicaragua, en El Salvador, en ciertos lugares de Colombia y Santo Domingo, etc, también lo utilizan. Tal vez sí seamos de los pocos que no usamos el tú en ninguna situación, pero el vos es usado por millones de hispanohablantes. Y la noción de lo correcto, de acuerdo a lo poco que estudié, depende del lugar y la época. Además como ya te aclararon ¡hasta la RAE nos acepta! 
No creo que sea el momento pero sería interesante que te informaras de dónde proviene el vos (segunda persona del singular) utilizado con la conjugación del vosotros, al cual con el tiempo y la evolución le hicimos perder la i, pero le seguimos manteniendo el acento.
Lamento que no hayas leído mi comentario anterior y me lo hayas discutido; en lugar de afirmar que suponete no existe, ignorando lo que yo había dicho


----------



## Betildus

mjmuak said:


> ?Pero qué lenguaje popular ni qué leches?? Quizá no se use en un REGISTRO culto, pero tampoco se usa "mierda", y "mierda" lo usamos todos.
> La palabra "mierda" existe en la RAE, en el Larousse y en el WR.
> 
> ?Por qué es incorrecto, Betildus, me lo puedes explicar?? Si existe "suponé" (que hasta lo da el DRAE por bueno), ?por qué "suponete" está mal???? Entonces, ?"suponte" está mal también???????


Está bien, sí existe "suponés" pero *NO "suponete*", ni en el culto ni en el inculto.
Revisen la conjugación del verbo *SUPONER*

Saludos


----------



## mjmuak

Betildus said:


> Está bien, sí existe "suponés" pero *NO "suponete*", ni en el culto ni en el inculto.
> Revisen la conjugación del verbo *SUPONER*
> 
> Saludos


 
Es que no estamos conjugando "suponer" sino "suponerse" y aunque este último no viene en el DRAE,  no vale que digas que no existe, porque entonces "moverse", como comentaban antes, tampoco existiría. 

Supón (suponer) - suponte (suponerse)
supongamos (suponer) - supongámonos (suponerse)
suponé (suponer) - suponete (suponerse)

Entonces, existir, existe, y correcto, no, correctísimo.


----------



## Betildus

mjmuak said:


> Es que no estamos conjugando "suponer" sino "suponerse" y aunque este último no viene en el DRAE, no vale que digas que no existe, porque entonces "moverse", como comentaban antes, tampoco existiría.


Ustedes lo dicen:*Es que no estamos conjugando "suponer" sino "suponerse"*

no vale que digas que no existe, porque entonces "moverse", como comentaban antes, tampoco existiría.
El *VERBO* es *MOVER *en este caso y obvio que existe *moverse* pero no conjugas la palabra "*moverse*", se entiende?


----------



## hosec

Betildus said:


> VERBO[/B] es *MOVER *en este caso y obvio que existe *moverse* pero no conjugas la palabra "*moverse*", se entiende?


 
No, disculpa: yo no lo entiendo. "Moverse" se conjuga pronominalmente como "suponerse" se conjuga pronominalmente, esto es, con pronombre.

Como tantos otros verbos, Betildus.

Salud (y paz).


----------



## Betildus

hosec said:


> No, disculpa: yo no lo entiendo. "Moverse" se conjuga pronominalmente como "suponerse" se conjuga pronominalmente, esto es, con pronombre.
> 
> Como tantos otros verbos, Betildus.
> 
> Salud (y paz).


Sorry, parece que no es mi día hoy.
Si conjugo "suponerse", ¿serías tan amable de indicarme el tiempo y la persona donde aparezca "*suponete"?*


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¿Sería esto correcto?

*Mover* 
Tú mueves 
Vos movés
Mueve 
Mové 
*Moverse*
Tú te mueves
Vos te movés
Muévete
Movete 
*Suponer*
Tú supones
Vos suponés
Supón
Suponé
*Suponerse*
Tú te supones
Vos te suponés
Suponte
Suponete


----------



## Mariarayen

La pregunta original no era si los verbos que aceptan conjugarse sin y con pronombre figuran en el diccionario de la RAE. De hecho ninguno aparece, sólo están los exclusivamente pronominales como arrepentirse, pero en la definición de verbo pronominal  encontramos que otros "adoptan determinados matices significativos o expresivos en las formas reflexivas; p. ej., _caer_ o _morir." _Por supuesto éste es el caso de suponer, mover, dormir, etc. que pueden conjugarse como reflexivos y como no reflexivos. Ahora bien, si nos fijamos en el diccionario en línea de la RAE (y hablo del diccionario en línea porque es el de más rápido y fácil acceso desde acá) encontraremos la conjugación de los verbos exclusivamente pronominales como "arrepentirse" y si leemos el modo imperativo veremos que dice "arrepentite (vos)" Con esto creo que queda probado y "legalizado" por la RAE que *suponete* es la forma correcta para la conjugación de suponerse (forma pronominal de suponer). 
Espero Moffleo que no te queden dudas sobre lo acertado de tu suposición.

Saludos


----------



## SpiceMan

Es decir, puede suponerse que suponete no es incorrecto.


----------



## Sidjanga

Muy buen día:





> *suponer(se)*. *1. *‘Dar por sentado’, ‘conjeturar’ e ‘implicar o traer consigo’. Verbo irregular: se conjuga como _poner _(→apéndice 1, n.º 47). El imperativo singular es _supón_ (tú) y _suponé_ (vos), y no _supone_.
> [..]
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


Pareciera que 

_suponer*(se)* + supon*é* (vos) = supon*e*te (vos)_


Saludos
_____________
PD: lo rojo del cuadro es mío


----------



## mjmuak

Bueno, pues yo creo que ya está aclarado cómo se forma el imperativo:

supón + te = suponte -- mueve+te=muévete
suponed+ os= suponéos --moved+os= movéos
*suponé + te= suponete --*mové(?)+ te= movete

"Suponete" no solo existe sino que además es lo correcto.

Saludos


----------



## Moffleo

Muchas gracias a todos por el aporte. Se ve que la pregunta resultó en un debate de los más interesante y les agradezco a todos por el tiempo que le dedicaron. Mi pregunta inicial no se refería al uso, ya que siendo Argentino sé muy bien que es una cuestión diaria el oír "suponete". Mi pregunta era, como dice Mariarayen, específicamente si el uso era correcto, ya que estuve investigando en el DRAE y en el DPD sobre el asunto y no había podido llegar a una conclusión contundente. 
Nuevamente gracias a todos, por el tiempo invertido y porque felizmente llegamos a una conclusión. 
Saludos, 
Moffleo.-


----------



## Betildus

*Aclaración*
Mi fuerte no eran precisamente las letras sino los números, por eso estoy aquí, aprendiendo como muchos o tratando de aprender en mi caso.
Siempre creí que el "*vos tenés*" argentino era el equivalente al "*vo tení*" chileno y que por eso estaba mal pero después de ver las conjugaciones, los diccionarios, etc. me di cuenta de mi error. 
Pido las disculpas del caso, por haberlos enredado y por demostrar un gran desconocimiento de mi parte, en este caso, con los "*verbos pronominales*".


Talant said:


> Hola Moffleo,
> Yo diría, por lo tanto, que no existe esa palabra formada como dices.
> Un saludo


Al parecer estabas tan equivocado como yo.



aceituna said:


> De acuerdo, lo que yo puse era para el verbo suponerse... Pero vamos, es igual:
> 
> SUPONER: yo supongo, tú supones / vos suponés,...
> SUPONERSE: yo me supongo, tú te supones / vos te suponés...
> 
> Y en imperativo:
> SUPONER: Supón (tú) / suponé (vos)...
> SUPONERSE: Suponte (tú) / suponete (vos)...


Disculpa aceituna, hasta ese momento para mi, los verbos pronominales eran de "extraterrestres" 



aceituna said:


> Betildus, ve a la página de la RAE y busca el verbo suponer. Pincha en el botoncito azul de "conjugar" que hay a la izquierda... verás como para la segunda persona del singular vienen dos versiones: una para "tú" y otra para "vos".
> 
> Yo que soy española diré tú supones, pero un argentino (por ejemplo) dirá vos suponés. Las dos son perfectamente válidas. Tú puedes elegir la que más te guste...
> 
> No me lo invento, de verdad.


Gracias por tu comprensión.



Betildus said:


> Está bien, sí existe "suponés" pero *NO "suponete*", ni en el culto ni en el inculto.
> Revisen la conjugación del verbo *SUPONER*
> 
> Saludos


Una demostración más de mi ignorancia supina. 



Betildus said:


> Ustedes lo dicen:*Es que no estamos conjugando "suponer" sino "suponerse"*
> 
> no vale que digas que no existe, porque entonces "moverse", como comentaban antes, tampoco existiría.
> El *VERBO* es *MOVER *en este caso y obvio que existe *moverse* pero no conjugas la palabra "*moverse*", se entiende?


¡Qué vergüenza!, más ultra ignorancia 

Gracias a todos y el día 27 de Junio, nunca lo olvidaré


----------



## aceituna

Betildus said:


> *Aclaración*
> Mi fuerte no eran precisamente las letras sino los números, por eso estoy aquí, aprendiendo como muchos o tratando de aprender en mi caso.
> Siempre creí que el "*vos tenés*" argentino era el equivalente al "*vo tení*" chileno y que por eso estaba mal pero después de ver las conjugaciones, los diccionarios, etc. me di cuenta de mi error.
> Pido las disculpas del caso, por haberlos enredado y por demostrar un gran desconocimiento de mi parte, en este caso, con los "*verbos pronominales*".
> Al parecer estabas tan equivocado como yo.
> 
> 
> Disculpa aceituna, hasta ese momento para mi, los verbos pronominales eran de "extraterrestres"
> 
> 
> Gracias por tu comprensión.
> 
> 
> Una demostración más de mi ignorancia supina.
> 
> 
> ¡Qué vergüenza!, más ultra ignorancia
> 
> Gracias a todos y el día 27 de Junio, nunca lo olvidaré


 
Tranquila, que aquí todos estamos para aprender. Ya me corregirás tú a mí en otra ocasión.


----------



## Programático

mirx said:


> La RAE dice que suponer es irreflexico, o sea que ni siquiera se puede decir.
> 
> *Me* supongo, simplemente supongo.
> 
> Con el voseo sería lo mismo. Supón, si aún así lo qusieras hacer, entonces sería suponete.


*suponer(se)*. *1. *‘Dar por sentado’, ‘conjeturar’ e ‘implicar o traer consigo’. Verbo irregular: se conjuga como _poner _(→ apéndice 1, n.º 47). El imperativo singular es _supón_ (tú) y _suponé_ (vos), y no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_supone_.
*2.* Es un verbo transitivo. No es correcto anteponer _de_ al complemento directo (→ dequeísmo, 1b): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_Supuse de que vendrías;_ debió decirse _Supuse que vendrías_.
*3.* Por calco del inglés _to be supposed to _+ infinitivo, aparece a veces en el habla centroamericana la estructura pasiva 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_estar supuesto a + _infinitivo, expresión inadmisible en español, que debe sustituirse por _se espera que, está previsto que _o_ se supone que _+ verbo conjugado: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_«El Yambito está supuesto a pelear el sábado dos de marzo»_ (_Prensa_ [Nic.] 30.1.97); debió decirse _se espera que el Yambito pelee, está previsto que pelee _o _se supone que peleará.

Esto es lo que dice el DPD_


----------



## Romroll

Considero desde mi punto de vista que el uso del "te" al final es redundante si yo digo supón que me compre esa o esta camisa se entiende y más cuánto digo tu supón o vos suponé,el te es informal, coloquial y mal utilizado e innecesario, saludos


----------



## Rocko!

mirx said:


> La RAE dice que suponer es irreflexico


Entonces _suponete_ significa para los empelucados de las academias “_imagínate dentro de una situación x_”, como en “_suponte_/ _suponete muerto_”. Pero el pueblo unido que jamás será vencido dice que _suponete_ significa “_imagina esta situación x_”, como en “_supón_/ _suponé que mueres_”.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Romroll said:


> Considero desde mi punto de vista que el uso del "te" al final es redundante si yo digo supón que me compre esa o esta camisa se entiende y más cuánto cuando digo tu tú supón o vos suponé, el te es informal, coloquial y mal utilizado e innecesario, saludos


Yo no... En este tema de los clíticos, ese "te" es tan redundante, informal, coloquial e innecesario como lo puede ser en "bébete el agua ya" o "cómete esa manzana de una vez"; u otros "peores" como "mi niño no me come nada...".

Un saludo


----------

